
Sometimes, Iowa Democrats award caucus delegates with a coin flip - walterbell
http://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/elections/presidential/caucus/2016/02/02/sometimes-iowa-democrats-award-caucus-delegates-coin-flip/79680342/
======
b34r
Ugh. That's all I have to say.

